# PA State shooting ranges...?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is GC, Politics or Outdoors, mods, feel free to put in another place if need be.

Now you need a license to use them????

"The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners today gave final approval to a regulatory change to require State Game Land shooting range users to possess either a valid Pennsylvania hunting or furtaker license or purchase a range permit...."

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__016_11.html

Okay, I'm not a hunter or a trapper, but I like to go to the range for practice. Welll, now it's $30 a year for the privildge to use the ranges, or... Last I heard, $20.70 for a hunting license, or $12 for a local private range...

Was planning on taking eldest this week to learn the difference between pellet and .22 and possibly .410. Luckily, it was discussed at a birthday party (LOL for K kids...love the folks around here) that the new rule had passed. 

Sorry, this just rubs me the wrong way...
Any other states doing this?

Matt

PS, yes, I read the whole thing...it's to lower costs while not hindering hunters, however, I am seeing a local private club as a much more preferred option...I give the state (commonwealth) enough already.
And if I had ever seen an officer in the past 20 years at one of these ranges enforcing the regs, I probably wouldn't raise a fuss at all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That new rule change doesn't surprize me at all. Here in Michigan as far back as I can remember you had to buy a day use permit (in the 70's) was $5.00 a day and about $15.00 today I think to use a state range. Many are close except on certin days to due to buget problems.
You could also buy a yearly state park pass that allowed you to use any state park and any state range ($15.00 in the 70's) $25.00 last year. Most of the private ranges here now are at least $5.00 for the primitive to as high as $25.00 per day for the fancy covered or indoor pistol ranges.

If you have acrage and the local laws permit shooting in the area make your own range as I did.

 Al


----------

